
Will 2020 be the year of Rust in the Linux kernel? - MilnerRoute
https://developers.slashdot.org/story/20/07/18/2111236/will-2020-be-the-year-of-rust-in-the-linux-kernel
======
fk6aaa545c
> Linus also touched on Rust earlier this month

Linus Torvalds: Well, I don't actually think it's true that nobody writes in C
any more. I think C is still one of the top 10 languages easily, if you look
at any of the statistics.

Bit too much sensationalism but entertaining.

